

Steve Yegge spends 60% of his time editing (told on Stackoverflow podcast) - pchristensen
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2008/10/podcast-25/

======
pchristensen
It's a pretty good listen, but if you don't want to take 75 min, the
transcript should be done in a couple days.

